# Installing drawer slides



## Gatorpharm (Nov 29, 2010)

What is the best way to adjust the drawer opening on a cabinet with face frame, to install side mount drawer slides. The opening is 3/8" too big. I used a piece of 3/4" + one piece of 1/2" plywood as spacers... And glued them in place. I should have glued up an over sized spacer then cut to size on the table saw... Maybe next time. So, how do I add 3/16" spacer to each side?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Gatorpharm said:


> What is the best way to adjust the drawer opening on a cabinet with face frame, to install side mount drawer slides. The opening is 3/8" too big. I used a piece of 3/4" + one piece of 1/2" plywood as spacers... And glued them in place. I should have glued up an over sized spacer then cut to size on the table saw... Maybe next time. So, how do I add 3/16" spacer to each side?


I don't quite understand what you did but, if you are installing drawer slides you will need 1 inch bigger rough opening than the drawer box is wide. With a face frame you can get a rear mounting nylon socket which will eliminate any wood for side mounting. You can install wood behind the face frame to the side of the cabinet to be out flush with the edge of the face frame and screw the slides to that but everything has got to be right or you will have a loose or tight slide.

Are you using the epoxy coated one side captive slides?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Gatorpharm said:


> What is the best way to adjust the drawer opening on a cabinet with face frame, to install side mount drawer slides. The opening is 3/8" too big. I used a piece of 3/4" + one piece of 1/2" plywood as spacers... And glued them in place. I should have glued up an over sized spacer then cut to size on the table saw... Maybe next time. So, how do I add 3/16" spacer to each side?


I'm not sure exactly what you did nor what you have at this point. Pic would be nice. Side mount slides require 1/2" +1/32, -0 on EACH side. Overall size needs to be drawer size + 1/16,-0. Since you have a face frame, the back shouldn't be an issue as you can locate the back brackets where you need them. In this case I would just make a new face frame with the proper dimensions. Any patching you would do would look like, well, patching. Especially if the drawers are inset.


----------



## Gatorpharm (Nov 29, 2010)

The drawer fronts are not inset. The face frame are correct dimension for drawer size the spacers are glued in place. But they are short by 1/16 on each side. I can't get both tracks to engage. Rookie mistake!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Glue 3/16" rips over your existing spacers, reinstall slides. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Even after looking at the pictures I couldn't decide which problem applies. If the way you have it set up, the slides are too far apart, put shims behind the cabinet member. That cabinet member should be flush with the faceframe edge. You may have to mortise out (cut a notch) in the edge of the face frame. Or, take some off the whole edge for clearance.

If the slides need more room, bring out the cabinet member to the edge of the face frame, and just run a shallow dadoes in the drawer sides for the drawer member. The outside dimension of the drawer should be 1 1/16" (or 17/16") smaller than the opening of the face frame. Worst case scenario if the drawer is too tight, knock it apart (carefully), cut the front, back, and bottom down. It looks like you used rabbeted joints (can't really tell). That will work...DAMHIKT.










 







.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

In the last picture it looks like your slide is not out flush with the edge of the face frame. Like C-Man said just shim the slide out so the back of the slide is mounted on the inside edge of the FF. When mounting the slide hold it back from the front edge of the FF by at least 1/16th inch.


----------



## 4skinz80 (Aug 16, 2011)

You could also rip a piece of plywood, hardwood or even a 2x4 down to 3/16 and instal it behind the slide.


----------

